# Tail Wagging



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DH and I have noticed that Rocky will wag his tail but he doesnt seem to do it much. Apollo on the other hand will beat you to death with his tail if given the chance.

We can remember if Rocky did it as a puppy or not. So my question is, does your GSD wag his tail alot, or just kind of some times?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

As a baby puppy, Grimm wagged more. He is still socially pretty waggy, but much less so than when a baby.

Funniest? He is still puppy enough at 19 month to still wag his tail socially at bugs he finds.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Both of my boys wag their tails whenever they're really happy, and it does feel like they're beating you to death with it sometimes, I'm sure my walls will testify with the thumps!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

It is funny Jesse up to 6 months didn't wag his tail too much but now at 7 months he has started to do it a lot now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Odin - tail = baseball bat

Frigga - tail = whipcord

Although Odin is usually reserved in wagging his tail he does so profusely whenever either DW or I come home. Frigga always wags her tail like a propeller.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dena has a gentle swish. She doesn't wag it that much around the house, but she will wag it the entire time we're at the park, even sometimes while she's sitting or laying down. 

Keefer will beat you to death with his tail, and he wags it at home all the time - I can just look at him and that thing starts going. Food, attention, a toy, his leash, pretty much anything gets him going. He's an excitable boy, lol!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is pretty expressive with her tail. When the kids and I come home - even just from 10 minutes at the corner store - she thumps on the wainscoting with joy. Taking a walk, she's usually slowly swishing it around. Unless there's a squirrel or cat, then the tail goes faster. Neighbors puppy - fast happy tail. Mailman - held up high and moving faster! Some other female GSD barks in her face rudely, big flourish of peh, what is your problem as she's walking away.

With all this swooshing going on, she never hits us with it. Considering she's not Lady Grace, it's pretty amazing she's never put someone's eye out with that thing!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't consider Brenna a very 'waggy' dog. She has 2 distinct wags. One is a submissive but happy full body wag where the tail moves in conjunction with the rest of her body snaking back and forth when she's greeting a person she knows, she also uses it for my mom's dominant lab mix. Her other wag is an excited wag for when she sees a squirrel/chipmunk/feral cat/etc. in this case she raises her tail high and swings it back and forth, separate from the rest of her body which is in alert mode.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon has an almost constant wagging tail. In fact that is how his breeder described him to me in her updated e-mails.

He can clear the coffee table of all remotes, books, plates, cups etc.. in seconds. 

Out on walks his tail resembles a flag blowing in the wind.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadOdin - tail = baseball bat
> 
> Frigga - tail = whipcord
> 
> Although Odin is usually reserved in wagging his tail he does so profusely whenever either DW or I come home. Frigga always wags her tail like a propeller.


That's the same with my dogs...Emma wags side to side, Elle's tail goes around and around. They've always have wagged their tails alot, but watch out you will get beaten with the tails when they are super excited about something!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DH is telling me Rocky doesnt way his tail much cause he is part wolf LOL

I always thought tail wagging meant they were happy. Maybe they all just express themselves differently.


----------



## Ava'sMom (Jun 29, 2008)

DH chose Ava from the rescue group because she wagged her tail.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady wags his tail but my lab could kill you when she wags her tail.
Her tail is leathal


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcBrady wags his tail but my lab could kill you when she wags her tail.
> Her tail is leathal


Same here. 
Kaper is a little more reserved with his tail. For me, its just all the more better when you do get a tail wag out of him. You know he is really happy. If I come into the bedroom after a shower and he is waiting, he wags his tail when he sees I am coming to pet him. Take Kaper to the beach and it doesn't stop.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump (one of the greyhounds at work) has a helicopter tail and it act like a whip if if hits you ... hurt, hurt. Quynne has got more waggy as she get older but even then it is not whip-like and I am grateful.


----------



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

Cosmo, big tail wagger with me.
Chloe, very reserved dame.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Shiloh-thumps tail a little when he wants a butt rub








Shoshona-what tail?? I don't even know if she knows its there..but then again she is the Queen and Queens rarely wag their tails















Eli-wags tail. When he gets excited he spins it cirles sort of like a helicopter blade


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Is there ANY research/articles regarding tail wagging directed at owner (hate THAT TERM but can't come up with substitute)wagging is showwing submission and/or greeting pack leader.Just to be fair Jake is NOT much of wagger'


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya has different wags depending on her mood. If she's happy and we are just going on a walk, her tail is about horizontal, maybe a little less, and might slowly swish back and forth. If she's super excited, happy, or playing with me or other dogs, the tail is just above horizontal, and whips around in a circle. If she is trying to get my attention (usually when I have food), it just swishes back and forth really fast.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Elmo swishes his tail back and forth gently when he is happy.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

> Quote:Keefer will beat you to death with his tail, and he wags it at home all the time - I can just look at him and that thing starts going. Food, attention, a toy, his leash, pretty much anything gets him going. He's an excitable boy, lol!


Yep...that would be Caesar! His tail is also my alarm clock...he comes to the top of the steps (which are babygated off) in the morning and he just stands there "thump, thump, thump, thump" against the wall. He doesn't "say" anything unless I ignore his attempts at waking me. When we play ball, his tail is like a tall flag...he gets very exciteable when the ball comes out. And if I look at him his tail starts going...if I smile at him, it starts going faster, if I start talking to him...his whole body goes in motion. He's my boy, can you tell? 

Brutus is pretty waggy himself though...I guess I have two gushy boys - their daddy is so proud (not!).


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Heh... funny topic..







Cody wags his tail a LOT when me or my DH get home, his tail wags in circles... otherwise he does not wag his tail much... I would call him a "lazy tail wagger"...
Brandie on the other hand... her tail never stops.. LOL!!! Actually her whole BODY wags when she wags her tail...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomDena has a gentle swish. She doesn't wag it that much around the house, but she will wag it the entire time we're at the park, even sometimes while she's sitting or laying down.


Thats how my girl here is, well, most of the time anyway!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Da Boyz LOL Every morning Apollo makes this noise in his crate. Tail wagging against the side would explain the noise LOL


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Diesel has more of a gentle swishy wag except for when we first come home then his tail knocks the telephone of the hook and clears the coffee table. It goes like a helicopter when he is chasing his ball or when he sees a cat.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay can really get her tail going, too. She whacked me in the head with her tail the other night cuz she was standing on the ottoman and i was sitting onthe chair by her. She is forever swishing that thing in the babys face, too, when the baby is in a chair on the floor.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Shadow is just starting to. The is one of the things I noticed about him when we first got him 
It worried me. I was not sure if he could not, age thing or he needed to get used to us. 

I think he was in pain. Now he is better.


----------

